# Logic Platinum 5 EXSP24 ASIO Treiber



## reBourne (12. Juni 2005)

Hi Leutz.
Ich habe mir eMagic Logic Platinum 5 geholt mit dem EXSP24 Plugin.
Ich hab das Plugin installiert unter VstPlugins.
Doch ich kann keinen ASIO Treiber(Im Programm :Audio/Audio/Hardware Treiber) wählen.
Kann mir jemand helfen.
Was ist denn der ASIO Treiber?


----------



## reBourne (12. Juni 2005)

ups ins falsche forum gepostet....


----------



## CSS Depp (13. Juni 2005)

ich verscuh das mal zu beantworten.

1.
es gibt zwar auch einen ESX-24 als VST plug-in, aber das was du hast,
ist nicht die VST version.
wenn du das ding da lässt, wo es hin installiert wurde, dann kann man
es auch aufrufen.

2.
mit ASIO hat logic nichts zu tun. logic unterstützt EASI, DAE,
Digidesign direct IO und soundmanager.
auch das sollte alles so funktionieren wie es installiert wurde.
wenn du keine spezielle audio hardwaer hast, dürftest du ohnehin keinen
treiber zu brauchen.


----------

